# scrapbook memories, how do I do them?



## Bucky42 (Apr 26, 2018)

I have the villagers in my camp & the items but I can't get the memories to work. What am I missing? I am trying to do the Hopkins vs Roland: A friendly Competition. I have them both at my camp and I have the switch that I got from a cookie. Roland has a friendship level of 15 and Hopkins is at 13.
Thanks!

edit: I may have found the reason I didn't get the red & blue switch I got the gray one.


----------



## Ras (Apr 26, 2018)

Yeah, Ninty gave us the useless one for free. Ya gotta pony up for the good stuff. 

For anyone who doesn’t know, go into your scrapbook and look at the Details tab for every memory. Some are activated by having certain villagers in camp, others by having certain furniture, and sometimes both.


----------



## Bucky42 (Apr 26, 2018)

I used bells but still got the wrong switch for the memory. I was bummed & don't think I will use bells for the cookies anymore.


----------

